# samsung gs3 GT-I9300 AT&T or T-Mobile...



## troublesome1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay so im expecting my wifes new gs3 GT-I9300 today from amazon. The question is does anyone know wether we should go att or t-mobile off contract and why? Im a little confused and im getting different answers online as to what I should do. It should be in today guys so please help me out. Thanks before hand.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

You have to go AT&T. The I9300 will not work on T-Mobiles data network.


----------



## troublesome1 (Aug 22, 2012)

S#!%, Thanks man.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

troublesome1 said:


> S#!%, Thanks man.


No problemo!


----------

